# Death On The Nile - Agatha Christie



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I can't explain how I have reached the age of forty-something without ever having read a book by Agatha Christie. Not only that, but I have never watched a film adaption of her books or even the popular TV series *Agathe Christie's Poirot* with David Suchet. My only first hand encounter with Christie was a stage adaption of *And Then There Were None* - which I saw and enjoyed about two years ago. The only explanation I can offer is that, as a devoted Dorothy Sayers reader, I just hadn't strayed - until now. I have just read Death on the Nile: Hercule Poirot Investigates on Kindle and realise what I have been missing. Agatha Christie introduces her cast of characters with intriguing little cameos and I was soon absorbed in the story. As well as the unfolding murder with its host of red herrings and alibis, I liked the way that Poirot's insight allows us to see how all the characters have made their choices for good or ill.


Spoiler



In this way I found myself with some sympathy for the person who planned the murder, and some sense that the innocent victim had chosen the path that leads to their death.


* Colourful characters, nice pace, interesting background details and a well put-together plot - no wonder millions before me have enjoyed the book.
* Potential spoiler.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Daphne said:


> I can't explain how I have reached the age of forty-something without ever having read a book by Agatha Christie. Not only that, but I have never watched a film adaption of her books or even the popular TV series *Agathe Christie's Poirot* with David Suchet. My only first hand encounter with Christie was a stage adaption of *And Then There Were None* - which I saw and enjoyed about two years ago. The only explanation I can offer is that, as a devoted Dorothy Sayers reader, I just hadn't strayed - until now. I have just read Death on the Nile: Hercule Poirot Investigates on Kindle and realise what I have been missing. Agatha Christie introduces her cast of characters with intriguing little cameos and I was soon absorbed in the story. As well as the unfolding murder with its host of red herrings and alibis, I liked the way that Poirot's insight allows us to see how all the characters have made their choices for good or ill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


She is known as the originator of the cozy subgenre for a reason. Although Sayers is no slacker in that dept either. Both are classics.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

Love, love, love, absolutely LOVE Agatha Christie books! Some of my faves, And Then There Was None, Death on the Nile, Evil Under the Sun, Body in the Library, Witness for the Prosecution (nothing short of BRILLIANT) just to name a few.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I love Christie! My first book of hers was "The Murder of Roger Ackroyed," which is one of her most famous and notorious. It caused quite a stir when it was published (in 1924, I think) because of who the murderer turned out to be. It's definitely an unusual and unique revelation.

For the movie adaptations, you must watch Sidney Lumet's version of "Murder on the Orient Express," with one of the starriest casts ever assembled: Albert Finney as Poirot, plus Lauren Bacall, Ingrid Bergman, Sean Connery, Anthony Perkins, Martin Balsam, Jacqueline Bisset, John Gielgud, Vanessa Redgrave, Richard Widmark, Michael York, Wendy Hiller, Jean-Pierre Cassel. I think Bergman won an Oscar for her performance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Death on the Nile is one of my favorites, both book and movie. So much so that I bought the video game download. I got the 3 in one which also includes Dead Man's Folly and Peril at End House. 

I've replaced several of my paperbacks, but can't bring myself to get rid of them. They sit on my shelf, dusty and deteriorated, but still there.

After you read Poirot, you must read Miss Marple. I love her every bit as much as Poirot.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Grew up reading Agatha Christie -- my mother always had one of her books handy.  The television shows are passable, and many of the movies made from her books in the 70s and 80s are, sadly, dated.  The movie that holds up best, in both it's devotion to the book and as a quality movie, is "Murder on the Orient Express."


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I love Agatha Christie and have ALL her books (printed, _alphabetized_) except for The Curtain which I can't stand.
Death on the Nile is one of my favorites. There are 2 good movie adaptations - one with Peter Ustinov (lavish and beautifull), and one with David Suchett (more to the point). Both worth seeing.
I also agree you might want to look into Miss Marple  It's quite addictive!


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw the movie as a child and loved it.  I have never read any of her books, but maybe I will pick one up in the future when I have more time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

anguabell said:


> I love Agatha Christie and have ALL her books (printed, _alphabetized_) except for The Curtain which I can't stand.
> Death on the Nile is one of my favorites. There are 2 good movie adaptations - one with Peter Ustinov (lavish and beautifull), and one with David Suchett (more to the point). Both worth seeing.
> I also agree you might want to look into Miss Marple  It's quite addictive!


I've got two hardback copies of Curtain. I have no idea how that happened. Is it because it's the end or because you just didn't like the book? She wrote that years before it was published.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Have just started The Mysterious Affair at Styles as I think this was her first book. Yes, when I finish the Poirot books I will try Miss Marple. It is a lovely feeling to be starting on a new series of books which are obviously going to be a treat. I may be reading for some time. (Must also look out the movie version of Murder On The Orient Express - thanks DYB).


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've got two hardback copies of Curtain. I have no idea how that happened. Is it because it's the end or because you just didn't like the book? She wrote that years before it was published.


The ending is bad enough but the whole thing just doesn't ring true - the language, the plot, the characters. I know Agatha had some other things on her mind when she wrote it (like - how to survive the war, and being worried sick for her loved ones), and I'm not saying it's a bad book but it's just not a "real" Christie mystery to me. Many people like it, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

anguabell said:


> The ending is bad enough but the whole thing just doesn't ring true - the language, the plot, the characters. I know Agatha had some other things on her mind when she wrote it (like - how to survive the war, and being worried sick for her loved ones), and I'm not saying it's a bad book but it's just not a "real" Christie mystery to me. Many people like it, though.


I agree. It seemed very contrived to me and a sad way to end a great series.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I like "Curtain!"

Yes, "The Mysterious Affair at Styles" was Christie's first novel, and also the first to feature Hercule Poirot.  ("Curtain" is the last.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did any of you get to see The Mousetrap in London? It was one of the best moments of my life. I had the worst cold ever, the seats were very narrow, and I was squeezed between two very large men. It was great!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I lived in London 75-77 and never saw it.
My friends had all already seen it and kept suggesting something else.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I lived in London 75-77 and never saw it.
> My friends had all already seen it and kept suggesting something else.


Poor you! It's a must for every AC fan. The play itself wasn't much. Any one who's read much Christie could guess the murderer right off. It's just the idea of it. If I had made a bucket list, seeing The Mousetrap would have been at the top.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I agree. It seemed very contrived to me and a sad way to end a great series.


Interesting that Agatha Christie wrote "Curtain" in the early 1940s, but kept it in a bank vault and didn't release it until 1975, not long before she died in 1976! (And did you know that Hercule Poirot is the only fictional character to have been given an obituary in The New York Times?)

I absolutely love reading Agatha Christie's Poirot, and the David Suchet TV productions really made him come to life!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

However, I think it can be good for the author to provide closure for one of their iconic characters.  I was always disappointed that Conan Doyle brought Sherlock Holmes back to life, instead of simply delving into some of Dr. Watson's older recountings, if he wanted to continue telling Holmes tales.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark Feggeler said:


> However, I think it can be good for the author to provide closure for one of their iconic characters. I was always disappointed that Conan Doyle brought Sherlock Holmes back to life, instead of simply delving into some of Dr. Watson's older recountings, if he wanted to continue telling Holmes tales.


Doyle was responding to fans. . . .and his lack of ready cash. 

OTOH, the fact that SH retired quietly left the door open for lots of homage fiction. . . . I think some of it's quite good. Though Holmes purists may not agree. . . . .

Re: Dame Christie -- there are two of her books in the public domain and available free via feedbooks or manybooks --_Mysterious Affair at Styles_ and a "Tommy and Tuppence" title, _The Secret Adversary_. The others are not, but I believe there are some reasonably well priced collections on Amazon and other places as well. Then there's the Dr. Who episode that explains her disappearance: _The Unicorn and the Wasp_.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

"The Secret Adversary" I really didn't like.  Of all the Christie novels I've read (probably half of her oeuvre), that's my least favorite.

I'm definitely glad she gave Poirot closure.  It'd be hard to him to retire since through the entire series he's already retired!  In "The Murder of Roger Ackroyed" he's just trying to grow some vegetables, but they keep pulling him back in!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I wasn't quite as enamoured with The Mysterious Affair at Styles as Death on the Nile: Hercule Poirot Investigates - partly because I struggled with it being written in the first person, through the eyes of Hastings - whom I found rather annoying. Having said that, all the ingredients which went to make *Death on the Nile* so brilliant were there and I'm now reading *Murder on the Orient Express* - which is looking like being really excellent. Two interesting notes on *Styles* - I wondered why it was written with "American" spelling when Christie was English, but apparently the book was first published in the US (someone got it right!). Also, the maps (of the layout of the house) were referred to in the text, but not present in the Kindle version.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Daphne said:


> I wasn't quite as enamoured with The Mysterious Affair at Styles as Death on the Nile: Hercule Poirot Investigates - partly because I struggled with it being written in the first person, through the eyes of Hastings - whom I found rather annoying. Having said that, all the ingredients which went to make *Death on the Nile* so brilliant were there and I'm now reading *Murder on the Orient Express* - which is looking like being really excellent. Two interesting notes on *Styles* - I wondered why it was written with "American" spelling when Christie was English, but apparently the book was first published in the US (someone got it right!). Also, the maps (of the layout of the house) were referred to in the text, but not present in the Kindle version.


Now you mention it I remember the same thing about the missing maps on Kindle in "Styles." Very annoying!

"Orient Express" is one of Christie's best and the denouement is one of her most famous! I wonder if you'll be able to guess who did it!

In fact, I feel like there are 3 Christie novels that have the most shocking revelations of whodunit: "The Murder of Roger Ackroyd," "And Then There Were None," and "The Murder on the Orient Express."


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

DYB said:


> In fact, I feel like there are 3 Christie novels that have the most shocking revelations of whodunit: "The Murder of Roger Ackroyd," "And Then There Were None," and "The Murder on the Orient Express."


"And Then There Were None" not only is a great mystery, it's one of the few Agatha Christie stories that, for me, has the creepy, eerie feel of a proper murder mystery. The location plays to great effect into the story, more so than in most of her other works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> In fact, I feel like there are 3 Christie novels that have the most shocking revelations of whodunit: "The Murder of Roger Ackroyd," "And Then There Were None," and "The Murder on the Orient Express."


I would agree. . . all three of those titles pretty much 'invented' the twist that each uses . . .and which later writers have copied . . .truly original.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would agree. . . all three of those titles pretty much 'invented' the twist that each uses . . .and which later writers have copied . . .truly original.


I was thinking about it further and I think I would add a 4th title to the list: "Witness for the Prosecution." (There's a great movie directed by Billy Wilder with Marlena Dietrich.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> I was thinking about it further and I think I would add a 4th title to the list: "Witness for the Prosecution." (There's a great movie directed by Billy Wilder with Marlena Dietrich.)


Yeah. . I'd agree that that's another example where Christie invented a twist that subsequent writers copied or adapted. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Now I have to get back to reading AC. I've got at least a dozen on my Kindle.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm another huge fan of Agatha Christie.  I was never that crazy about Miss Marple but I love Poirot and I really like the Tommy and Tuppence books.  I still have my set of paperbacks that I bought in the 70's.  Christie is who got me hooked on Mysteries in general, and it's still one of my favorite genres.  I love David Suchet as Poirot--definitely the best in my opinion.


----------



## Jeff Sherratt Novelist (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to concur that Poirot is pure genius and David Suchet, in my mind, is Poirot. The last series on PBS was amazing - including Death and the new Orient Express.


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been a Christie fan for decades, have read and re-read all of her books. I also owe my love of cozy mysteries to her. 

In the 1970s I saw Mousetrap in Toronto and loved it. Last October (2010) while visiting London, I HAD to see it again. A great classic of a play that makes for a fun evening. 

As for Poirot and Miss Marple, please don't make me pick between them!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

One of my favorites is The Moving Finger. An ultimate cosy mystery


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I have to confess I haven't read Death On the Nile but I've seen two movie versions of it, if that counts. I'm a huge fan of the Poirot movies with David Suchet. Anybody who hasn't watched them is totally missing out.


----------

